# Matching Cabinet Stain?



## papakevin (Mar 13, 2013)

I'm not certain this is the proper forum for this question, but looking for some help.  

Long story short: Wife purchased new appliances, got them delivered but didn't install right away because we were waiting on the new countertops to be installed.  When we went to install new fridge, it was 2" taller than the old one and didn't fit under the existing cabinet.  We ordered a new shorter cabinet, but the color is a bit off / different.

So, now I'm looking for tips to match the color of the new cabinet to the existing cabinets.  Any hints, suggestions?  I'm attaching a few photos, but not sure the slight difference will show up.  The ridges in the old cabinets are darker (thinking some light Old English might fix that) and the overall color of the old cabinets look a little more yellow (no idea how to address this one).

Appreciate any suggestions.


----------



## nealtw (Mar 13, 2013)

Compare the new colour to the colour of the inside of the old cupboard doors. Most do go yellow over time.


----------



## wilard (Mar 14, 2013)

I  orange or amber shellack when trying to age a new cabinet to match existing
It's sometimes hard to find. You should try inside the cabinet first to see how it works


----------



## wilard (Mar 14, 2013)

I use orange  or amber shellack when trying to age a new cabinet to match existing

Sometimes it's hard to find.  You probably should try it on the inside of the cabinet
To see how it works


----------



## bud16415 (Mar 14, 2013)

The photo from the side shows the slight difference more than the straight on shot but no photo ever captures what the eye sees. The straight on photo I would say it looks pretty close and let the finish age to match the others. But obviously there is more than the photos show as you want to correct it. The problem I would have with experimenting is you could go too far with the correction. I laid a laminate floor once and wanted matching quarter round but wasn&#8217;t willing to pay the price for the matching trim and played around trying to match it on pine with stain and varnish I had around. I couldn&#8217;t get close so I took a slab of the floor and an 8 foot length of trim to my local paint store and they said come back the next day. They had used almost that whole 8 foot testing 6 inches at a time and about half way thru I would have said good enough but they got it perfect in both color and luster. They only charged me for the quart of stain they made and the finish. In your case you already have the finish on there so you will need to color correct in the top coat of finish and that might be tricky. 

I would suggest taking the new cabinet and a door from the old into a real paint store and ask for their help. They will know what finishes are compatible both in color and luster.


----------



## papakevin (Mar 14, 2013)

Thanks guys.  Appreciate the advice.  I'll report back with what we do and the results.


----------



## kitchen-remodel (Mar 19, 2013)

I think I would wait to see how the UV effects the finish...  You do have oak cabinets...  It usually isn't effected much from the sun light...  Like cherry wood is, for example...  You probably have a catalyzed sealer on the doors...  This is a very durable finish...  Better than a job site finish could ever be...  Also, if you go the stripped method...  Keep in mind the color of wood reacts differently with stain...  Experiment with the inside of the door first and see if you are happy with the results...  Next time, getting the cabinet unfinished is usually an option from most manufacturers.


----------

